# School



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I am in school right now and I miss my chickens so much ( I hope they are okay they are free ranging right now.. But yeah they miss me too and Im so worried about buttercup how am I supposed to focus


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry, hope she is improves for you!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Sorry, hope she is improves for you!


thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hope she recovers!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hope she recovers!


I don’t have any hope that she will anymore


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I don’t have any hope that she will anymore


Is it that bad?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Is it that bad?


Yeah


----------

